# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الوصل والفصل(منقول)

## صلاح الهيجمي

مواضع الوصل: 
1- توصل ( ما ) الموصولة - التي بمعنى ( الذي ) - بالكلمات الآتية : (في ، مَن ْ، عنْ).
نحو: كُلْ ممّا يليك ،ولا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّه غافلا عَمَّا يعمل الظَّالمون ، تكلم فِيما يرضي الله عز وجل . 
2- توصل ( ما ) الاستفهامية بحروف الجر الآتية : ( من ، إلى ، عن ، على ، في ، الباء ، اللام ) .
نحو: ممَّ تشكو ؟ ، إلامَ الخمول ؟ ، عمَّ يتساءلون ؟ ، علامَ تفكر ؟ ، فيمَ تقرأ ؟ ، بمَ أكرمك ؟ ، لمَ لا تجتهد ؟ 
3-توصل ( ما ) الكافَّة فيما يأتي : ( طال ، قلّ ، كثر ، جُلَّ ) . ( إنَّ ، أنَّ ، ليت ، لكنَّ ، لعلَّ ، كأنَّ ) . ( ربّ ) . ( حين ، بين ) .
نحو : ألا ليتما هذا الحمام لنا ،كأنّما يصّـعّد في السماء ، رُبّما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين ،دمعت عيناي حينما تلوتُ سورة يوسف .
4-توصل ( أنْ ) المصدريّة الناصبة بـ ( لا ) النافية .
نحو: أحب ألا أكذب.
5-توصل ( إنْ ) الشرطية بـ ( لا ) النافية .
نحو:إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله.
6-توصل ( مَنْ ) استفهاميّة أو موصولة بــ ( مِنْ ، عَنْ، في ).
نحو : مِمَّنْ طلبت المساعدة ؟ ، عَمَّنْ أخذت عِلمك ؟ ، فِيمَنْ تضعُ ثقتك ؟
7-تُوصل الظروف المضافة إلى ( إذ ) المنونة .
نحو : وقتئذٍ ، ساعتئذٍ ، يومئذٍ.
8- توصل ( حبَّ ) مع ( ذا ).
نحو : حبَّذا الصدقُ . لا حبَّذا الكذبُ .

مواضع الفصل: 
1-تفصل (ما) الموصولة عن الكلمات (كل ، إن وأخواتها ) .
2-تفصل (أنْ) عن ( لا) النافية إذا كان ما بعد (لا ) اسم .
نحو : أشهد أنْ لاإله إلا الله .
3-تفصل (مَنْ) الاستفهامية والموصولة عن اسم الإشارة ،والضمير المنفصل ،ومع .
نحو : مَن هؤلاء ؟ ، مَن هي؟ ، مَن معك؟ 
4-تفصل ( مَنْ ) الاستفهامية عن ( مِنْ ) الجارة إذا جاءت بعدها .
نحو: مَن مِنْ المتدربين حضر الدرس ؟
5- يفصل ماركب مع المئة من الأعداد (من ثلاثة إلى تسعة) .
نحو: حصلتُ على أربعِ مئة دينار.
لم أذكر لكم هنا جميع الكلمات التي يجب وصلها أو فصلها لكن اقتصرتُ على بعض ما قد يُشكل عليكم في كتاباتكم .

الفـــــوائد : 
1-الأصل أن تكتب كل كلمة منفصلة عمّا قبلها أو بعدها.
2-تُحول نون ( مِنْ ) و( عَنْ) إلى ميم إذا دخلتا على (ما) الاستفهامية أو الموصولة ، وتدغم الميم في الميم ويعوض عن الحرف المدغم بالتشديد ، فتصبح : ( ممّ ؟، ممّا ، عمّ؟ ،عمّا ) 
3-تُحول نون ( مِنْ ) و( عَنْ) إلى ميم إذا دخلتا على (مَنْ) الاستفهامية أو الموصولة ، وتدغم الميم في الميم ويعوض عن الحرف المدغم بالتشديد ، فتصبح : ( ممّن ؟، ممّن ، عمّن؟ ،عمّن ) 
4-إن كل ما يصح الابتداء به والوقف عليه يفصل عن غيره ، فيفصل الاسم الظاهر عن الاسم الظاهر وعن الضمير المنفصل ، ويفصل كل منهما عن غيره من الأسماء أوالأفعال أوالحروف المؤلفة من حرفين فأكثر .نحو: منتدى الإيوان اللغوي منارة للعلم والمعرفة .

من الأخطاء الشائعة: *كتابة إنشاء الله والصحيح كتابتها منفصلة هكذا : إن شاء الله 
فكلمة إنشاء بمعنى الصنع والخلق ،أما كلمة شاء فهي من المشيئة .
* تجاهل الشدّة في كتاباتنا في بعض الكلمات خاصة التي يتغير المعنى فيها ،نحو: جِدِّيّ (صفة من جاد) 
جَدي (أي جد + ياء المتكلم) 
وجود الشدة في الحالة الأولى ضروري للتفرقة بين ياء النسبة وياء المتكلم .

----------

